# Just what is Vertical growing?



## bullwinkle60 (May 1, 2013)

I've been growing about two years now but I must admit my ignorance and ask just what is vertical growing ? I mean do you hang you lights differently or what ? An answer would be much appreciated Thank you.


----------



## I have a dream (May 1, 2013)

Same question right here, I've got a general Idea. Not meaning to threadjack at all, but what are the yields (overtime) comparing it to horizontal SCroGs and SoG's


----------



## chuck estevez (May 1, 2013)

vertical, meaning you hang the bulb in the middle of the plants vertically. or the plants are stacked like stadium seating around the bulb.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html


----------



## Nizza (May 1, 2013)

vert grows are the easiest way of achieving over 1g/watt. this is because you dont use a reflector, which would reflect back not all of the light (<95%), which reduces yield. Also the reflector traps heat, causing a hot area at the top of the foliage. This is overcome with vertical by having a fan below and above the lightbulb, creating an air channel. There is a huge debate about "cool tubes" and how they actually reduce your overall yield. I think that if you designed the whole grow correctly you don't need a cool tube, it will reduce yield and is unnecessary. Although if things aren't timed right and the plants stretch too much you may be forced to use a cool tube because a big part of vert growing is eating up the whole footprint of your HPS, if you don't train things correctly theyll stretch and burn and cause problems. Most vert growers I think use hybrids or indicas because they don't stretch so bad and also do flower straight from clone.


----------



## Shivaskunk (May 2, 2013)

14 times....bullshit.


----------



## ZAQ (May 2, 2013)

what he said


----------



## Hiddenface (May 2, 2013)

A lot of people think vertical growing is hanging a bulb vertically and growing as usual. The true art/technique of vertical growing is to maximize the system. To make the system more efficient and effective. Without maximizing the grow the point has been missed and your back to growing as usual with a vertically hung lamp. Hope this cleared it up for everyone.


----------



## yeps420 (May 4, 2013)

Taken from another site.. 




> So much misinformation and bad advice on the public forums.....Ok.....Let`s go to school........Bro......
> 
> First off get rid of the cool tube cuz it`s not doin anything except lowering lumen output through the glass and containing and concentrating the heat source......then.....
> 
> ...


That said.. If ya really want to know... Read any of the 1st 10 post here..
https://www.icmag.com/ic/forumdisplay.php?f=65628

No better place than Vert-Ville....


----------



## Prawn Connery (May 6, 2013)

If only . . . Some Canadians have been growing vertically for two decades or more. I've been doing it almost 10 years. It's like a lot of other advanced thinking - it takes time for people to understand and accept.

The concept is simple: to use all 360 degrees of light output to grow plants in a circle around a vertically-hung bulb. No reflectors (which are less efficient), no heat traps (reflectors), and no need to turn your plants - they will grow towards the light source.

As I pointed out in another post: in nature, the sun rarely shines from directly overhead - it is nearly always at an angle - so in fact, it is more natural to light your plants from the side than it is from the top (that's why plants "turn" to face the sun as it traces an arc across the horizon).

Vertical growing also allows you to use a smaller footprint to grow bigger yields, taking advantage of vertical head-height.

Whatever people say about vertical growing, the yields speak for themselves.


----------



## IDoItMyWay (May 27, 2013)

Hey , first post !! I'd love to see some pics of a vertical grow if there's any going , I'm intrigued . More yield is what we're all after , after all


----------



## spliffendz (May 27, 2013)

I have a friend who first trialled a vertical bare bulb with high plant numbers surrounding it (SOG), but claims he tried a scrog with a vertically hung bulb (no shade) after this, and got more bud from LESS plants due to the fact that the buds are at the same height in a scrog, and so the same chemical that promotes bigger yield in the higher buds, is in the tip of ALL the buds. 

I am not saying I know anything, just what I have heard. There are others who may advise the guy to use a vertical lamp shade in his preferred style. 

Thinking about it myself, I would have an intelligent guess and say that vertical bulb in the middle of MANY plants would be best for SOG and vertical shaded bulb would be best for LESS plants for SCROG, but it is debatable...


----------



## Alaric (Jun 4, 2013)

My definition of vertical is to wrap the canopy around the light source.

Another feature I like is the flexability to position different size plants equal distance to the light/s.

A~~~


----------



## Prawn Connery (Jun 8, 2013)

^ That's a good definition. And yes, one of the advantages is it lets you grow indicas and sativas side-by-side. I often do this myself. In fact, I'm doing it right now!

BTW, that's a funky-looking aero set-up. Love the "vertical" (horizontal) layout. Good use of space.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks prawn,

I like being able to slide the tubes apart for easy access to the canopy and lights----I also made a 9ft long trough instead of holes to allow for easy plant removal and clean-up----used vinyl covers with velcro to keep nutes in and trash out.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Jun 11, 2013)

I really like that - that's the kind of original thinking I admire. Also, my bad - it's not aero, is it? Recirculating shallow water culture?


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 11, 2013)

thats a pretty interesting set up


----------

